# Disk recommendations



## georgeg (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone have a source and manufacturer recommendation for disk harrow in Northern CA?

I need a small one with width of 4 1/2 feet to fit between rows planted a 6 feet.

Has anyone made their own and if so how complicated/works hours am I looking at? I have seen the disk and bearing for sale. Looks like making the frame and supports the only issue - and 3 pt hitch attachment. Better off buying a larger one and modifying to fit my needs? THANKS any input appreciated. G



Bette


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2013)

EverythingAttachments has one that is 4' wide and looks to be well made. 

http://www.everythingattachments.com/Compact-Angle-Iron-Disc-Harrow-p/eta-xdcmp-dh.htm

You may be a lot handier than me, but there's no way I would ever tackle the job of making a tandem disc. Besides all the work and trial and error involved, the parts would likely cost over $500 (metal, discs, bearings, hangers, nuts, bolts, etc.). And you could end up with something that didn't work very well.

Check Craigslist in your area for used equipment. Around here, there are typically small disc harrows and other small equipment for sale.


----------

